#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Нагпа

## Инга Че

В субботу на лекции услыхала что нагпа это буддист по-тибетки (внутреннее существо). Сразу не обратила внимания. Сегодня вспомнила, что раньше говорили , что нагпа это йогин. Может это одно итоже? Или нет? Напишите пожалста это тибетскими буквами.

----------


## Аше

nang pa - букв. внутренний, в переносном смысле буддист.
sngags pa - букв. мантрин, что, грубо говоря, можно назвать и йогин, подразумевая, что это практикующий йогу пути тайной мантры.
rnal 'byor pa - букв. йогин.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2017), Вольдемар (15.02.2017), Инга Че (15.02.2017), Пема Ванчук (15.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> nang pa - букв. внутренний, в переносном смысле буддист.
> sngags pa - букв. мантрин, что, грубо говоря, можно назвать и йогин, подразумевая, что это практикующий йогу пути тайной мантры.
> rnal 'byor pa - букв. йогин.


А тибетскими буквами, плиииииzzzzz

----------


## Аше

На будущее, конвертер с вайли на тибетский и обратно:
http://www.thlib.org/reference/trans...yconverter.php

ནང་པ་
སྔགས་པ་
རྣལ་འབྱོར་པ་

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2017), Инга Че (15.02.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> На будущее, конвертер с вайли на тибетский и обратно:
> http://www.thlib.org/reference/trans...yconverter.php
> 
> ནང་པ་
> སྔགས་པ་
> རྣལ་འབྱོར་པ་


Спасибооооо!

----------

